

Git Integration - codecondo
http://blog.atom.io/2014/03/13/git-integration.html

======
zefhous
The same type of gutter integration can also be had in Vim and Sublime Text:

[https://github.com/airblade/vim-gitgutter](https://github.com/airblade/vim-
gitgutter)

[https://github.com/jisaacks/GitGutter](https://github.com/jisaacks/GitGutter)

~~~
fafner
Emacs supports it for many different vcs' [http://elpa.gnu.org/packages/diff-
hl.html](http://elpa.gnu.org/packages/diff-hl.html)

And magit is the best git integration I've seen so far:
[http://magit.github.io/](http://magit.github.io/)

~~~
sdegutis
Sometimes I wonder how I used git before magit.

~~~
kaonashi
I'm recent to the party. I've discovered magit-blame-mode; any other goodies I
might be missing out on?

~~~
jaseemabid
Magit can do most common actions with one or 2 strokes, like `cc` for commit,
`ca` for amend etc. Push, pull fetch etc work like a breeze and wont lock up
emacs till its complete.

Sometimes I forget the keys, then I either enable menu bar mode to quickly
look it up or switch to eshell for a while

~~~
sdegutis
Yeah, once I'm in magit-status, I type "g" for update, "fa" for fetch all, and
if I need to commit, "S" to add all changes, C-u S to add all unstaged files,
and using "n" and "p" to move through the list, I use "4" and "2" to toggle
between showing/hiding changes per file (sometimes "3" if I want to see only
part of a file's changes). When Im' done, I do "c" to type a commit message,
and "cc" to commit. Often I need to fix a commit message typo, so "c" and "ca"
lets me amend. Then I just type "PP" to push my changes! If I need to force-
push because of an amended commit that I pushed 2 seconds ago, I'll do "P-fP".
And interactive rebasing is really easy too, with "E". But yeah I've already
gone on too long here.

------
AnotherDesigner
Adobe Brackets, an actual free open-source editor, along with Brackets-Git
([https://github.com/zaggino/brackets-
git](https://github.com/zaggino/brackets-git)) does much of the same.

~~~
kyrra
I really enjoy Brackets, but it is mainly targeting HTML, CSS and JavaScript.
Atom seems to be more of a general editor.

------
sergiotapia
This is sweet but totally expected as almost all the big text editors have it.
Well done!

If you're coming from RubyMine and are used to the colors it uses for git
integration, I've created an Atom UI package that ports RubyMine into Atom!

[https://atom.io/packages/atom-darcula](https://atom.io/packages/atom-darcula)

------
untothebreach
If only there was a build for something other than OSX, so I could actually
try it out...

~~~
toggle
Yeah (although I actually have OSX), that'd be nice.

Related to this, today I just discovered Brackets[1]. It also has some nice
git features, like highlighting changed lines. Like Atom, it's written in
HTML5. Unlike Atom, it's available on all platforms...because that's a really
cool thing about HTML5.

[1] [http://brackets.io/](http://brackets.io/)

~~~
bob_loblaw
Downloaded Brackets today, as I am really excited for the live web view.
However, the live web view either showed wonky formatting or crashed. However,
if I open the same index.html doc in Chrome, everything is fine. They say
Bracket is updated every 2.5 weeks, so I hope the issue doesn't last too long.

~~~
untothebreach
I just downloaded brackets, but it won't let me use Firefox, it forces me to
use Chrome, so no Brackets for me.

~~~
skrowl
I got rid of Chrome months ago over NSA spying stuff. Not only does this not
work in Firefox, but it won't work in Qupzilla (which is WebKit). I'll wait
for a new version with better browser support.

~~~
untothebreach
hmmm, I had never heard of QupZilla, I am going to check it out.

------
existentialmutt
Article lost me at the first phrase:

'Have you ever used Atom...'

Thanks for asking but no I haven't because I'm still waiting for a $%#$#%ing
invitation!

~~~
Hortinstein
I would be happy to provide one if you give me your email!

~~~
lstamour
Just dropped ya a note, if you're in Japan that is. I assume this means
existing users can offer new users invites, though I could be mistaken. :-)

Edit: Ah I see, each new user also gets 3 invites after downloading it
themselves: [http://discuss.atom.io/t/had-an-invitation-but-cannot-
access...](http://discuss.atom.io/t/had-an-invitation-but-cannot-access-my-
download-link-anymore/674/3)

~~~
jcagalawan
Mind sending one my way? Really wanna check it out.

~~~
lstamour
Sorry, I'm already out. They seem to limit how many invites you get so you
ultimately can't invite to get more invites ;-)

------
ZitchDog
I know they're touting it as a feature, but it seems like a bit of a red flag
that git integration is "built in." What if I don't like some behavior of the
built-in plugin? Can I install a different one? Is there some reason it needs
to be bundled? Is the plugin architecture not far-enough along that other
VCS's can't be supported?

~~~
guptaneil
It is a plugin, just happens to be one of the bundled ones that's installed by
default to provide a nice out-of-box experience. You can still disable it and
install your own VCS plugin. One of the great things about Atom is that
absolutely everything is a configurable plugin.

------
jedahan
I really like the way a lot of the plugins are accompanied by gifs. Excellent
way to see what the plugin does immediately.

------
etjossem
By the way, if you're a developer who wants to try Atom, go ahead and ask
someone on the HN invite tree:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7376063](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7376063)

Keep in mind that Atom is currently OSX only.

~~~
Cthulhu_
I'd love to post in there, however HN doesn't seem to offer any private means
of communication and I don't want to post my e-mail address in public if I can
prevent it.

~~~
cschmidt
Then send me an email, my address is in my profile. I have two invites left.

~~~
cschmidt
I'm afraid I'm all out of invites now, for the rest of you HN folks.

------
Jgrubb
I'm currently liking, not yet loving, Atom at work on a big Drupal site and
building my first Angular project. I've wasted 3 days at home trying to get
comfy with it in a Rails project. I don't think there's anything that compares
to vim-rails in terms of intuitiveness, so I'll stick with vim for that.

If I could just get a note for note port of the Twilight theme for not-gui
vim, I don't think I'd ever look back.

------
ihuman
Does anyone know what they are using to record the screen and save it as a
.gif?

~~~
adefa
Not sure what they use, but I use:
[http://www.cockos.com/licecap/](http://www.cockos.com/licecap/)

------
jeduan
It would be fitting to have an equivalent of Fugitive's :Gbrowse to see a file
on github and :Gblame to see the blame inline. Never understood why would your
editor should be aware of git until I used that.

~~~
zefhous
Yes! Gblame is fantastic. Xcode also has some pretty good git blame, git log,
and version comparison support directly in the editor. I find that kind of
thing fantastically useful for understanding why a section of code is the way
it is.

------
VeejayRampay
I was looking to see if Atom allows me to git add / git commit from the editor
yesterday and I haven't found a way. That'd be good integration.

------
wtpiu
can we stop with the atom posts, please.

atom has built-in support for git? wait, no way!

------
final_approach
This looks terrific and is absolutely what someone like me needs. I'm excited
to see where the development of this editor would go next. It's like a breath
of fresh air.

